# Possible to put iCal version 3.0 on Mac Tiger?



## markvp (Aug 14, 2008)

Trying to do two way sync of my iCal and Google calendar . . . Would like to use the feature built into iCal 3.x.

Is it possible to install version 3 on Tiger. Been searching for a little it on google, and couldn't find anything that jumped out at me.

Thanks, Mark


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Nope, it is tied into the OS, so even if you pulled it off of a Leopard DVD and got it to install under Tiger, it wouldn't run, as things its needs to function are not even a part of Tiger.


----------



## markvp (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks sinclar_tm,

Anyone know what the best freeware calendar sync application for the mac is? It has to handle the two way sync for iCal / Gcalendar, on Tiger of course.

Thanks, Mark


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

This is one that I found when I was looking at it once. Just searching now I found this, and it's free. But you may be able to do it without any extra apps, look here. If you use the free app, let us know how it works, as I'm still looking into syncing iCal and Google too.


----------

